# Restart problem after throttlestop settings



## calgzx (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi everyone,

First i wanna excuse if there its any misunderstanding. English its not my native language so i'll try my best 

I have an ASUS X571GT, i5 8300h (2.3GHz), nvidia gtx 1650 4gb and 8gb ram.   After using ThrottleStop and MSI afterburner i went from an 92° avg temp (both gpu and cpu) to a 81-86 temp range (both cpu and gpu). I dont know if i can get better results, but im happy with the ones i got. I tried the settings playing rd2 at the max specs that my lap could handle and temps were still between 81-86°. So, for me, it works.

The problem its, that after doing all this throttlestop settings, i noticed that my pc wont restart normally.  I dont know if has something to do with TS, maybe i did something wrong on setting TS and i shitted my system. One way or other, i can tell that the problem started right after setting TS, so i thought a that nice place to ask for help would be this. Excuse me also, if i misplaced the post and it should be on another section.

Going back to the problem, my notebook wont restart: if i try to restart, the system will go off as usually, closing my session and turning down the system, but when its supposed to be restarting, the screen goes black and doesnt show the typical brand logo that appears when you turn on your pc, it just stucks at black screen. Before all this problem, my pc normally, restarted in like 20-35 secs. Last night i waited like 10 minutes to see if finally restarts, but nope, stucked.

Im worried as i dont know if this can be deadly for my laptop and i dont have a clue about how to start fixing it.

Best Regards


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 31, 2021)

When your computer was at the black screen, did you try pressing and holding the power button for about 5 seconds? This is how to reset a computer.

Do you remember what sort of settings you were using? How big of a CPU undervolt were you using? Did you add ThrottleStop to your Windows startup sequence?

Did you undervolt or overclock the Nvidia GPU at the same time?

Worst case, you might have to unplug your laptop and disconnect the battery. Hold the power button down when the battery is removed to get all of the power out of the system.

Edit - If the problem is that your computer does not resume from sleep properly, your CPU needs more voltage. Try using the Sleep Defaults Voltage option. This will set your CPU to default voltage during sleep.


----------

